# Platy Ammonia



## danacrine (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a five gallon tank and i tested it last night and i said everything was fine but the ammonia level was between a 3 and a 6 i dont how to solve this because i am new to the whole fish idea can someone help me please???



:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


thanks

/danacrine


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Dana,

do a 30% water change asap and a quick gravel vac. test the water in 12 hours again. if it still shows a spike, repeat the process.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Change water. Add stability or other 'biology in a bottle". What filter do you have?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

is it going through the cycle process?


----------

